# anegada to jvd



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

anybody ever make this trip?
we have a 43' cat and would like to do it.
i know its 27mi and probably a broad reach.
any thoughts?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You should be fine, its 27 miles, at 10 knots speed, that you van get even with the engine on that cat, will be just over 2 hours....

Its nice and quiet and constant winds.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Haven't done it...but sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## zakrobinson (Aug 21, 2007)

Straight shot, you should almost be able to sail/motor on one bearing the whole time. Theres a cool beach bar and campsite in one of the southern holes on jvd. sandy cay was full of touristas when I was there.

Enjoy


----------



## bluetommy77 (Oct 5, 2007)

*fish the drop*

there's an awesome drop-off that runs off anegada past puerto rico. That's the spot where Paul from Brewer's Bay recorded his humpback whales... and where you can still see Foxy fishing for Mahi, Tuna, Wahoo for the bar. Follow the chart and leave early in the morning, just cruise by and check for breeding humpbacks this time of year.

Sandy spit/Green Cay sometimes has less tourists than Sandy Cay, but the surge can get wicked. As with White Bay and pretty much anything on Joost. I haven't been around the BVI for a couple of years... have they put mooring balls in Great Harbour yet? The holding there is always a little sketchy and most busy nights there's an announcement on the stage about a charter boat drifting around.

The trip from Anegada to Jost is great for practicing coastal nav/visual sight bearings. I was an ASA instructor there for a few years and always had fun getting my crew to pull fixes off the radio towers on Tortola, points at Cane Bay, Jost and Virgin Gorda. Those binoculars with the built-in compass sure are getting cheap and slick and a good, accurate way to brush up on your non-electronic navigation skills. But if you go along the drop and take 5 hours like I was saying earlier, of course you won't be hugging Tortola too much. Say hi to the islands for me.

Anyway, should be a nice reach if the Christmas winds have lots of north in them at this time of year...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

BKW...is this your boat or a charter boat? Most of the charter companies have restrictions on Anegada and sailing well off the north coasts. Should be a good sail but are you going to be allowed to do it?


----------



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

its a charter from sunsail.
i had a 42' mono hull last year.
as far as i know you need a little extra briefing on going to anegada.
i have reliable numbers on approach to anegada from walkers website.
anyone please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

BKW...OK...it was restricted only to boats in captain lead flotillas last time I was there, but may have changed. Worth a double-check.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I was last there in 2003 (golly -- too long) in a Moorings 4700 and sailed from North Sound to Anegada and then Anegada to JVD. It's an easy mid-day sail. Even with Walker's GPS waypoints you should wait for the sun to get up high enough to see the coral heads before leaving Anegada. 

In my case, from Anegada I aimed for Cane Garden Bay until I could clear Sandy Cay heading due(ish) west. We ended up in White Bay and spent the night there. It was a great sail and loads of fun.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've done that trip a couple of times, with the normal prevailing winds you can set your autopilot after leaving the channel in Anegada and not touch anything until you are past Sandy Cay.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Bluetommy77

There are still no mooring balls in Great Bay, as of last month anyway.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

And probably won't be for the foreseeable future -- too many events there where boats pack in. Moorings would reduce the capacity. If you want a ball go to Little Harbor and walk or cab over.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 23, 2007)

*anagada to jvd*

Sailing anywhere in the BVI's is awesome. I've done it three times, always aboard a charter vessel. 1994 we where restricted from Anagada, 2004 sailed with a crew of 5 other women, the bvi's will never be the same after that, and in 2006 again Anagada to jvd easy passage, no restrictions. In 2006 we charted from Conch charters and took the boat as far as Culebra and Vieques no restrictions except that you where out of the range of the Charter Company and where pretty much on your own if you needed anything.
Easy to navigate, anybody with the Power Squadron Basis Boating course can do it. 
Sonya
S/V Chaos (Mirage 25)


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I've done it twice, 38 ft cat, 50 ft cat just 8 weeks ago. Shouldn't be a problem if you watch the weather. We ran across in three hours, picking up a ball at Diamond Cay.


----------

